# best mtb helmets 2019?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

What are the best mtb helmets in 2019 in your opinion? My biggest gripes with bike helmets in the past were:

* too bulky
* too hot
* uncomfortable
* ridiculous "over the top" appearance

I did a basic google search and the Mavic Crossride helmet was one of the first results:

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/mavic-crossride-helmet

Honestly, it looks pretty cool as far as helmets go, nice contoured shape and seems very well ventilated. Can anyone here speak from experience on this helmet? Based on my pet peeves and preferences that I mentioned, are there any other good mtb helmets that you think I should check out?


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Identifying the "best" helmet for any individual is tough because _it has to fit_. I tried the Crossride a while back. As in, tried on in a shop. Liked the look, quality, etc., but didn't fit me worth a flip. Nothing wrong about the helmet, just not for my head. Always liked the look of some models from 6D and Smith, but current models just don't fit right either. The best fitting helmet for me right now, is Troy Lee's A1 MIPS. Probably the best fitting (for me) I've had to date. In fact, it's comfortable enough that if it looks like they'll change or drop that model, I'll buy a spare or two to hold me over until the next _best fitting_ helmet comes along.

As for being "too hot"... I ride in Texas. When it's 100+, I honestly can't tell the difference between one design over the next for cooling. They're all hot...


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

The matrix is a balance between fit, safety features, and ventilation...oh, and fit since a crap fit or uncomfortable helmet is a deal breaker and also a safety issue.

I would say ventilation/cooling is going to be a factor of how much/little hair you have and where you ride.

Example - I have almost no hair on my head so cooling isn't an issue so much but sweat management is and in Arizona where I live it is hot but low humidity which is a different deal than @fredcook is referring to with the weather.

For me Bell helmets don't fit as well as Leatt, 661, Uvex, Smith, or Met so even if Bell churns out some amazing helmets I'm not likely to bite as they don't fit me as well based on experience.

If you sort that Competitive Cyclist link by price you will see a number of helmets that are in a similar price bracket to the Mavic.

They are going to vary by looks sure but right off the top the Bern helmets are going to be much warmer than a Kali, Bell, or IXS helmet based on the design.

What helmet(s) have you used recently and how did you feel about the fit of those helmets?

That might help to point in one direction versus another and then reviews are good to see if the reviewer has a feel for how the helmet works/doesn't work for their head shape.

Nothing is going to replace trying one on though so at the end of the day it might be a try to find at a brick an mortar or order two really close helmets from online retailer X and keep the one with the best fit if everything else is equal.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

fredcook said:


> Identifying the "best" helmet for any individual is tough because _it has to fit_.


This. If it don't fit it's no good. I just picked up a new helmet. My LBS doesn't stock anything that fits me. I had to drive about 50 miles one way to helmet shop. Walked into a store that had Bontrager and Giant. The Giants simply don't fit me while the Bontrager felt really nice. The young kid kept trying to put a Giant on me. Almost had to get grumpy with him to get him to understand that the best helmet is the one that fits properly.

As far as helmets being too hot the flip side of that is that they can keep sweat out of your eyes. Just look for one with bigger vents.

I really like the MIPS system. It just makes sense to have a system that allows some movement and that system seems to fit my head better. If you don't mind spending some money I'd look at the Wavecell technology ones that Bontrager/Trek has as well. That looks interesting.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have grown to hate the MIPS on my A2. In the chunk at speed my helmet has WAY too much movement. Not a fan at all.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

titus said:


> I did a basic google search and the Mavic Crossride helmet was one of the first results


What was your search criteria? I don't get that at all in Google.

I agree fit is key and you need to try it on, nothing can replace that.

While it's getting better trying to find fit, style, air flow, sweat management and safety is like the Holy Grail of helmets.

Good thing is you can eliminate the sweat management part using aftermarket gear, no matter what it is and air flow is somewhat obvious.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have grown to hate the MIPS on my A2. In the chunk at speed my helmet has WAY too much movement. Not a fan at all.


That's interesting to me. I had wondered if a MIPS helmet could move around while riding a bouncy trail surface.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Radium said:


> That's interesting to me. I had wondered if a MIPS helmet could move around while riding a bouncy trail surface.


God help you if you mount a GoPro on your MIPS helmet. I can't even ride with my sunglasses in the venting slots anymore.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have grown to hate the MIPS on my A2. In the chunk at speed my helmet has WAY too much movement. Not a fan at all.


That's really interesting. So far I've only used mine on the road. Oh well, I guess if it bothers me too much in the chunk and baby heads I'll just have to look for something else for the trail. That's the benefit of only paying 54 bucks for the thing.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a wavecell helmet when they came and and I really disliked it for a number of reasons.

Not comfortable. I found the membrane dug into my head, I just couldn't get it to fit without it feeling like a cheese grater was on my skull.
Heavy. The extra 33gms over a MiPs helmet doesn't sound like much but I really noticed it. 
Felt hot: Maybe because of the points above I got frustrated and was more aware of it but I could never enjoy the couple of rides I did with it.

I went back to my Bontrager MiPs helmet and even thought the wavecell is supposed to reduce the chances of concussion a lot I'm going to stick with it as I believe I'm less likely to crash if I'm actually comfortable and relaxed on the bike.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I am partial to Giro MIPS-2 MTB helmets. They fit well on my head and the arrangement of the pads keeps sweat out of my eyes. Bell also makes some that I would consider.

I own a POC Trabec Race also and never have liked it. The pads are too narrow (fell apart quickly and didn't fully cover the velcro effectively so often pulled at my thinning hair) and their customer service was super unhelpful.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have grown to hate the MIPS on my A2. In the chunk at speed my helmet has WAY too much movement. Not a fan at all.


I noticed that the last time I was trying on helmets. I thought it was just me, or maybe that particular helmet (flaw). I don't really notice movement on the A1 MIPS, even with a GoPro mounted on it. And for me, the A1 fits better than the A2, which is why I went with it.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just started riding with the Kali Maraka and it is hands down the coolest, most well vented helmet I have used to date. 
https://bike.kaliprotectives.com/archive/2018/helmets/trail/maraka


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I recently went new helmet shopping. Certainly each person 'fits' different styles however for ME..

-Kali Maya 2.0 Revolt - I'm currently using this helmet. Fit is great, super comfy. Has some newer tech but not MIPS type but low impact density layer or some jargon like that. Love the helmet but not the retention system (2 movable sliders, and it's tough to make both move), dial option is better imo. 
-TLD A1. Even slightly better fit that the Maya for me. Love the fit, visor could move a bit more but no biggie. It's a fan favorite, don't let it's age sway you like it's old school or something. If I didn't just buy a Kali I'd go get one today, still might.
-TLD A1 (or A2, can't remember which) MIPS - newer tech, not quite as comfy on my head due to MIPS shield or maybe it's shape is just a bit different, IDK but personally I favor the A1
-Smith Forefront - This helmet fit me pretty good, but not nearly comfy as the others. The thin plastic parts that help make up the adjustment system were deformed a bit and just felt too thin on the demo I put on. Seemed a little flimsy compared to others I was looking at.
-kali Lunati. Less expensive and great fit. Just wasn't feeling the overall look for some reason or maybe marketing led me to believe it's not 'hard-core' enough, lol Great option though for quality and lower price point.

I ride in Phx, AZ. It's super hot. Can't say any of one of my helmets ever provided any more real world 'cooling' over any other one in 15 years, so I no longer worry about it. If it has big holes in it good enough for me.

As everyone will say, you gotta go find a good selection or make several trips and try some on....or find a free return site otherwise it's a crapshoot.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've noticed something similar with several MIPS helmets. I, too, thought it was just me since my TLD Stage MIPS doesn't have unwanted movement; perhaps because it's full-face.

Every half-shell MIPS helmet I've tried on has had that weird movement, like the helmet is isolated from the movement of your head. I suppose that's the point, but it sure is annoying. Worst is the new Oakley helmet, which I really wanted to love. I nodded my head in the store and the helmet just kept on moving, like a blown shock absorber in an old car. Couldn't imagine trying to trail ride while wearing it.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got a long, oval head and the best fitting helmets to me are the Leatt helmets. Both the DBX 2.0 and the DBX 3.0 all-mountain or whatever they call it. They have their own 360 deals inside that rotate the helmet but you never feel it. I even got one of the 5.0 full-face helmets cuz they fit me so well. If you're egg-headed, you might try one.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Check the virginia tech helmet tests, the A1 Mips was the best MTB helmet tested, but-sit tight for some news on another helmet that got tested there, it will be impressive news on a safety front. A lot of the helmets mentioned in this thread, performed VERY poorly.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

stiksandstones said:


> Check the virginia tech helmet tests, the A1 Mips was the best MTB helmet tested, but-sit tight for some news on another helmet that got tested there, it will be impressive news on a safety front. A lot of the helmets mentioned in this thread, performed VERY poorly.


That is impressive, good job Troy Lee!

Who would have thought the $75 helmet would be the safest based on this test!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Blatant said:


> I've noticed something similar with several MIPS helmets. I, too, thought it was just me since my TLD Stage MIPS doesn't have unwanted movement; perhaps because it's full-face.
> 
> Every half-shell MIPS helmet I've tried on has had that weird movement, like the helmet is isolated from the movement of your head. I suppose that's the point, but it sure is annoying. Worst is the new Oakley helmet, which I really wanted to love. I nodded my head in the store and the helmet just kept on moving, like a blown shock absorber in an old car. Couldn't imagine trying to trail ride while wearing it.


Tried on the A1 mips again today at REI specifically looking for any odd movement, or non movement that might bug me in the real world. With the straps secure and bobbing my head around I didn't notice anything unusual. Of course you can take your hand and swivel the helmet on your head a little bit but just moving around it seemed okay. Not the same as riding through a rock garden but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

what about the new 100% trajecta.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sonofa b. I actually think my A2 Mips is getting worse. I blasted to work this morning and on mostly paved pathways (except for one sweet long stretch of dirt) the front of my helmet was click click clicking against the frame of my glasses the whole way.

I really like this helmet apart from the MIPS. But I am quickly getting to the point of the Mips being a 100% deal breaker. Good thing I still have my non-Mips Super 2R in the rotation.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Sonofa b.
> 
> I really like this helmet apart from the MIPS. But I am quickly getting to the point of the Mips being a 100% deal breaker. .


Well there's no doubt with more parts there's the opportunity for more failure.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

eatdrinkride said:


> Well there's no doubt with more parts there's the opportunity for more failure.


It's the first MIPS helmet I have had and I despise how it feels like it is hovering on my head like an air hockey puck. Wtf?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's the first MIPS helmet I have had and I despise how it feels like it is hovering on my head like an air hockey puck. Wtf?


I totally hear what you're saying, I just have to wonder how prevalent the problem is among the overall mountain bike population. These helmets have largely received great praise. Lots of people like them. But obviously not everyone.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw a YouTube vid and the guy said that the IXS Trigger AM was perfect for big heads but those 2 little underskull grippers in the back are painful af!!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've found it MUCH, MUCH harder to find a good helmet than to find a good bike, which seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

For me the best helmet allows you just to cut out the front padding enough(while keeping the remaining padding) to install the required Sweat Buster in the front. The TLD A1 padding has the perfect seems that allows this. The A2 might as well. If you haven't tried a Sweat Buster you are missing out, because all helmet padding does nothing to eliminate sweat from dripping.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It's the first MIPS helmet I have had and I despise how it feels like it is hovering on my head like an air hockey puck. Wtf?





eatdrinkride said:


> I totally hear what you're saying, I just have to wonder how prevalent the problem is among the overall mountain bike population. These helmets have largely received great praise. Lots of people like them. But obviously not everyone.


I think different MIPS helmets will feel different. As I mentioned earlier, I picked the A1 MIPS over the A2 MIPS because the A2 had a noticeable amount of movement between the MIPS liner and the shell. The A1 MIPS is nearly as stable as my older non-MIPS helmets. I had a Giro MIPS that also had more movement than the A1, but not as much as the A2.

But... keep in mind that very movement is exactly what MIPS is about, and how it adds to concussion protection.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Chicane32 said:


> For me the best helmet allows you just to cut out the front padding enough(while keeping the remaining padding) to install the required Sweat Buster in the front. The TLD A1 padding has the perfect seems that allows this. The A2 might as well. If you haven't tried a Sweat Buster you are missing out, because all helmet padding does nothing to eliminate sweat from dripping.


I have been using a Sweat Buster in all my helmets for well over 5 years now. Unfortunately it does not address the MIPS BS.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have been using a Sweat Buster in all my helmets for well over 5 years now. Unfortunately it does not address the MIPS BS.


Ya, I'm not sure if I'm fortunate or not, but still using my non MIPS A1. I do own a Bell Super 2R MIPS from a few years ago and in general that helmet sits higher on my head. I tested out the MIPS once and I still rode away with blurred vision from a minor concussion.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

stiksandstones said:


> Check the virginia tech helmet tests, the A1 Mips was the best MTB helmet tested, but-sit tight for some news on another helmet that got tested there, it will be impressive news on a safety front. A lot of the helmets mentioned in this thread, performed VERY poorly.


One test lab with one philosophy isn't the holy grail of testing.

BTW- what is the foam density of the A1?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

El_Duderino said:


> One test lab with one philosophy isn't the holy grail of testing.
> 
> BTW- what is the foam density of the A1?


Good point.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Got in a nice rather rough ride with the new helmet. Never even thought about it doing the ride. Put it on, tightened it up so it fit snug and forgot about it. No bouncing that I noticed. This is a Bontrager Solstice with the MIPS.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have maybe 5 rides with a TLD A2 MIPs, coming from a POC Trabec. The A2 fit, preformed much better than the POC(granted the POC, was pretty old tech). I don't notice wiggle from the MIPS stuff, but I did get a few incidents of sweat pooling with the brow of the helmet then dumping. Seems to be solved with the addition of a Sweat buster that I had been using with the old helmet. I didn't have to alter the padding to get a good fit either which i like.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Smokee300 said:


> I have maybe 5 rides with a TLD A2 MIPs, coming from a POC Trabec. The A2 fit, preformed much better than the POC(granted the POC, was pretty old tech). I don't notice wiggle from the MIPS stuff, but I did get a few incidents of sweat pooling with the brow of the helmet then dumping. Seems to be solved with the addition of a Sweat buster that I had been using with the old helmet. I didn't have to alter the padding to get a good fit either which i like.


Mine was fine at first too. I actually thought it was the best helmet I have ever had. Until I hit ride 25 or so. That's when **** went sideways on me. Air hockey puck on my head. Clickity clickity clack against my sunglass frames (or worse yet, my eye glass frames when I don't wear contacts). I feel like a bobble head and it's a disincentive for ramping things up on the janky downs. Who knew that my helmet, and not my bike, would be the limiting factor? Good times.


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

The Leatt DBX 3.0 fits well and looks good but man that helmet is hot on the head! I wore it just standing in place and the temperature on my head went up 8 degrees in < 1 minute. I can imagine how hot it must be on the trail!

Also, I pulled one of the padding strips from the helmet and it looks like they're attached with glue as opposed to velcro. So they didn't design the inner padding construction to be easily washed. But I could probably attach velcro strips aftermarket if everything else with the helmet was perfect.

Can you recommend a helmet that fits well on the head and stays relatively cool on the head? Also have any of you tried creating and mounting a custom aftermarket mips liner in a helmet? I know this probably seems out there to some but I wouldnt be surprised if there were at least a few people who tried this.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

El_Duderino said:


> One test lab with one philosophy isn't the holy grail of testing.
> 
> BTW- what is the foam density of the A1?


No, one test lab is not the holy grail, that is why we use 3 different ones. Virginia tech's lab, test algorithms, unbiased test results are all what many are considering the new benchmark, that being said, we don't come out with a helmet unless it performs above and beyond certifications. As for the unit measurement on the A1, I don't have it on me, but DM me and I can get that number.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

You can put that foam density # right here?

What test labs do you use?


----------



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

The Giro Montaro fits well, looks good and not hot on the head at all. Nice size options as well. I have a very large head and the XL size may be a bit *too* big so I'm going to try the L as well


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I received my A1 mips today. Comparing back to back fit with my Kali Maya 2.0 I think the Kali is just a tad more comfortable. They're both great fits though and I much prefer the retention system on the A1. My Kali has soft rubber pads that I think help with the comfort on the head. The soft rubber is part of their LDL system. Either way both great helmets. The test for the MIPS will be in the rock gardens. If it feels disconnected from my head and shakes around I don't think I'm going to like it. Otherwise it should be great. It's a tad more mushroomy looking then the Maya, at least when looking in the mirror. The Maya has a mesh bug screen built into it if that's of any importance to you, it's not to me.

FWIW they both weigh in right at 380g + or - 2g, but the A1 looks to be a little better ventilated. I'll give this one a go for the remainder of the hot season here in Phoenix but I seriously doubt I'll notice any real-world difference in ventilation. My biggest complaint with my Maya aside from the dual slider retention system is how it pours sweat down front. I know a sweat buster is an option, and I have one in my Amazon shopping cart but I'm going to wait and see how the A1 does in this regard.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I purchased a 2019 TLD A1 MIPS this spring... it was the last one available in my size and on sale on Chain Reaction. So I lucked out. Not a huge savings ... TLD products are pricey even when on sale.

It is a good replacement for my older 2015 A1 which is not Mips. The new one fits well, and I have no issues with ventilation. I'll be wearing it this coming winter. Overall I'm pleased with my choice.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

BmanInTheD said:


> I've got a long, oval head and the best fitting helmets to me are the Leatt helmets. Both the DBX 2.0 and the DBX 3.0 all-mountain or whatever they call it. They have their own 360 deals inside that rotate the helmet but you never feel it. I even got one of the 5.0 full-face helmets cuz they fit me so well. If you're egg-headed, you might try one.


I also really really like my Leatt dbx 2.0. Fits my head like a glove and the little rubber disc things are really comfortable.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

I tried Leatt DBX, 100% trajecta, currently use Bell Super DH but i just got my TLD Stage helmet, increible light(690gr size L) and the ventilation is by far better than all the helmet i tested.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Just a follow-up on my new a1 mips helmet since I have a couple rides under my belt with it now.

I had a little concern from other reviewers that it might bounce around on my head and feel awkward while riding. I find this to be complete non-issue at least at this point. In fact on my first ride earlier this week it was probably 30 minutes into the ride before I even realized I was wearing a different helmet. No weird shaking or anything through the rock gardens. The best part is it doesn't drop any sweat into my eyes like my Kali does. At $51 on sale over labor day weekend this purchase was a steal. Loving it so far.

Today's ride was hot and humid, 50% humidity here in Phoenix at 10 a.m. and temperatures ranged from 89° to about 95 when I finished. Not a drop of sweat in my face. I was wearing a Halo skull cap but I always wear that even with my Kali, and my Kali dumped sweat into my face on rides with much less humidity. Might cut front pads out and put a sweat buster on that helmet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

eatdrinkride said:


> Just a follow-up on my new a1 mips helmet since I have a couple rides under my belt with it now.
> 
> I had a little concern from other reviewers that it might bounce around on my head and feel awkward while riding. I find this to be complete a non-issue at least at this point. In fact on my first ride earlier this week it was probably 30 minutes into the ride before I even realized I was wearing a different helmet. No weird shaking or anything through the rock gardens. The best part is it doesn't drop any sweat into my eyes like my Kali does. At $51 on sale over labor day weekend this purchase was a steal. Loving it so far.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for sharing. I've in the market for a new helmet and was thinking about the A1 mips or A2, but like you, was concerned about some of the reports.

Where did you purchase it for $51?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Narrowback said:


> .
> 
> Where did you purchase it for $51?


EVO.com. shipping was free. It's an actual brick-and-mortar store. I think currently their selection is limited and they're listing them for $79. When I called them I explained I saw it for $51 a few days earlier on their site (which I did) and they had no problem reducing the price to $51 once they confirmed their own listings. It's a 2017 model but I have no problem with that. Others might.

https://www.evo.com/outlet/helmets/troy-lee-designs-a1-mips-bike-helmet


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

eatdrinkride said:


> I totally hear what you're saying, I just have to wonder how prevalent the problem is among the overall mountain bike population. These helmets have largely received great praise. Lots of people like them. But obviously not everyone.


I have an A2 mips. I've never noticed movement while riding rough terrain at speed as described above.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Agreeing that fit is key...when on $#%&! Earth are companies going actually *provide clear info. on their helmet SHAPES*.

We know some heads (and helmets) are more round, some more oval, etc., but they never tell you what sort of head each helmet is designed to fit. And we know they know, they just aren't saying...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Nat said:


> I have an A2 mips. I've never noticed movement while riding rough terrain at speed as described above.


It's irritating AF on my FS, but when riding my hardtail at speed, the situation is ridiculous. It's a disincentive to going fast. I am looking for a new helmet. In the terrain I ride, my A2 is a fail. It will soon be relegated to commute duty.

I am running mine with a Sweat Buster. I wonder if that is impacting it negatively. I suppose I should resurrect one of my old Halo products before I made the switch to SBs years ago, and give my A2 a shot without the SB. How can all you guys have the same opinion, and me be in a camp of one? Something is not right here.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> How can all you guys have the same opinion, and me be in a camp of one? Something is not right here.


Is it possible your mips is actually broken or the connection points are somehow loose allowing the helmet to shake around when it really shouldn't be? Something doesn't seem right.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

stiksandstones said:


> Check the virginia tech helmet tests, the A1 Mips was the best MTB helmet tested, but-sit tight for some news on another helmet that got tested there, it will be impressive news on a safety front. A lot of the helmets mentioned in this thread, performed VERY poorly.


There is no date stamp on the test. My Giro Montaro is not on the list. It performed just fine when I landed on my head recently. How up to date is this list?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

eatdrinkride said:


> Is it possible your mips is actually broken or the connection points are somehow loose allowing the helmet to shake around when it really shouldn't be? Something doesn't seem right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Just spent the day in Canmore on my Honzo. Yup, my A2 went from the nicest helmet I have ever had, to the worst.I hate it. It is being replaced. I will use it to commute on the pavement.

There is nothing wrong with it that I can see. I assume I am just hyper sensitive to my helmet floating around on the top of my head. I literally slowed down many times today because of it. I'm done with it.

Sorry for the repetitive posts. Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure which is best, but GMBN Tech released this vid yesterday showing new stuff at the British MTB show, including several new helmets.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

No mention of the POC Tectal in this discussion so far?

Coming from years of time in motorcycle full face helmets I am keen to the value of a secure, safe and also comfortable fitting lid adds to a ride. The most comfortable helmet I've tried was my Giro Chronicle MIPS (I'm a long oval). Boring helmet though and my attention was drawn to the TLD colorways. They don't fit as comfortably in the REI bike department as the Chronicle but I'm hoping they break in after a few miles. At the same time the POC was super comfortable just like the Giro, but I can't find any real world discussions about how it does long term (my search skillz stank).

Anyone have any long-term experience with the POC Tectal non-MIPS?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys - I owe a HUGE apology to TLD re my posts above about the MIPs A2.

I removed the Sweat Buster and replaced it with the stock liner. Sonofa b. I never would have thought it, but bam. BAM. Back to being the wicked helmet I thought it was. 

A word about the Sweat Buster...

It is a GREAT product. It made my non-MIPs Bell Super 2R go from meh to outstanding in the fit department. And it works as advertised. 

But for the MIPs A2, for whatever reason (which may be user error), it made the helmet feel like an air hockey puck on my head.

Anyway, super sorry TLD. I am now back to wearing my old Halo products with my A2, that I dug out of storage.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Guys - I owe a HUGE apology to TLD re my posts above about the MIPs A2.
> 
> I removed the Sweat Buster and replaced it with the stock liner. Sonofa b. I never would have thought it, but bam. BAM. Back to being the wicked helmet I thought it was. .


Glad to hear! It seemed like something was off. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Guys - I owe a HUGE apology to TLD re my posts above about the MIPs A2.
> 
> I removed the Sweat Buster and replaced it with the stock liner. Sonofa b. I never would have thought it, but bam. BAM. Back to being the wicked helmet I thought it was.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things worked out. I've really been liking my A2. I've been using mine both with the sweat buster combined with the stock liner, and just the stock liner, depending on the weather. So far, all good.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Smokee300 said:


> I'm glad things worked out. I've really been liking my A2. I've been using mine both with the sweat buster combined with the stock liner, and just the stock liner, depending on the weather. So far, all good.


That's really interesting. Did you remove the padding in the front before installing the Sweat Buster? I did. Maybe it's best to leave the padding in and install the Sweat Buster over the existing padding.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

DucatiRider said:


> No mention of the POC Tectal in this discussion so far?
> 
> Coming from years of time in motorcycle full face helmets I am keen to the value of a secure, safe and also comfortable fitting lid adds to a ride. The most comfortable helmet I've tried was my Giro Chronicle MIPS (I'm a long oval). Boring helmet though and my attention was drawn to the TLD colorways. They don't fit as comfortably in the REI bike department as the Chronicle but I'm hoping they break in after a few miles. At the same time the POC was super comfortable just like the Giro, but I can't find any real world discussions about how it does long term (my search skillz stank).
> 
> Anyone have any long-term experience with the POC Tectal non-MIPS?


I've had my Tectal, non-SPIN (POC's own "mips" system, if you will), for almost 1.5yrs now. It's very comfortable and light. My biggest gripe was the pads, they are garbage, which sucks when you're spending $125+ on a helmet. You get 2 pairs, the first pair lasted ~3 months. This is with me hand washing and air drying them every other week. The 2nd set last almost as long. They kept separating at the seam. Contact POC, told them the issue, they asked what helmet I had and I told them I had the Tectal Race SPIN. The reason I did that was because the pads are much better than the ones in the normal Tectal helmet and their one piece. They didn't ask for any type of proof of purchase and a week or so later I had a new set of pads. They lasted for quite some while now.

My other gripe, sweat drips into my eyes. The only way I can get it not to, is to tighten the helmet to the point where it's on the verge of being uncomfortable so I've just dealt with it. I was going to try a Halo headband, but pulled the plug on a new helmet to try instead, the new FOX Dropframe, which will be here tomorrow.

Long term, the helmet has been fine. The finish, I have a dark green/black one, has held up pretty well except for the areas near the ears as they see a lot of sweat. The matte black has worn down a bit. All in all, a solid helmet for the money, IMO. No helmet is perfect.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That's really interesting. Did you remove the padding in the front before installing the Sweat Buster? I did. Maybe it's best to leave the padding in and install the Sweat Buster over the existing padding.


I just put the sweat buster between the existing padding and the inner helmet. I have to loosen the adjustment wheel on the back a click or so , but thats it. I've been using the sweat buster on hotter days and no sweat buster on cooler days, but I really haven't noticed any appreciable difference with the fit in either mode.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Perhaps a Hövding. Looks goofy but might not be such a bad idea if protects head and neck.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

Really like TLD stage


----------



## Velodonata (May 12, 2018)

Interesting thread, helmets are tricky. It must suck trying to design helmets to fit so many funky skull shapes and sizes. My noggin is big but reasonably close to whatever they consider normal shaped so shopping for fit has never been a huge problem for me. My last three have been a POC Trabek, a TLD A2 w/Mips, and now a Bontrager Blaze w/Wavecell. I never loved the Trabek but I got it on sale and it was good enough to use for a while. Then the A2 came out and caught my eye, and I decided that maybe Mips was worth having so I got the A2. A definite improvement on the Trabek, it fit better and felt more secure. I didn't notice any problems with Mips, or really anything at all other than the helmet did seem slidey on the skull if you grab it and try to move it. So basically what I expected. Overall a very nice helmet, and a noticeable improvement on the POC for me.

When Trek dropped their hype bomb with the release of the Wavecell helmets, I did find them interesting. Just trying to sort through all the test reports and compare Treks data with the VT testing was tedious. Depending on how you read it and who you trust it seemed that it was at least interesting technology and could be significantly beneficial. TBI is no joke so even a small reduction in potential injury severity is a worthwhile investment. So despite the cost I ordered a Blaze to check out. I was going to return it if it didn't knock my socks off because the A2 was already a very solid helmet with good safety design features beyond the Mips layer.

I'm still using the Blaze. By design or dumb luck it is by far the best fitting helmet I have ever tried on. From the first time I stuck it on it felt like they had used my skull as the model for it. I couldn't have sent it back if I wanted to at that point, it was that noticeable. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the Wavecell structure but I think it must at least help promote a good fit because of how good this helmet feels. I can't say that the helmet is the coolest looking thing, it's very bland really but not offensive. It doesn't look like what I would have imagined a $300 helmet to look like. The A2 costs roughly half and looks twice as expensive. But the Blaze is a sleeper, it also has very nice hardware and it feels as well ventilated as the A2. The Boa tension system and Fidlock magnetic strap buckle are nice, the integrated snap/magnet removable light/camera mount works well, and it included a second pad set with integrated sweat management that actually works for me. It's the first helmet I have ever used that I can wear without a Halo band and not get blinded by sweat while riding. The price is more palatable with effective premium features but the fit was what really sold me. Other than the looks and price, really the only other things I would want is for it to be lighter and for the crash replacement warranty to be longer, but those are nitpicky complaints. And as good as the fit of the large is on my somewhat big head, if you have a monster dome it probably won't fit.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I had a discount coupon with Oakley that I had to use so I threw down on a DRT5. Pretty mixed reviews, although the one at NSMB was super positive. I generally agree 100% with NSMB’s findings and conclusions. 

In any event, good, bad, or somewhere in between, I will report back soon. If Oakley’s shipping is anything like it has been previously, I expect to have it well before Friday. They do not disappoint on delivery times.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Slightly OT but related to the sweatbuster issue. I use a wet bandanna under my helmet on hot days (most are in Texas). Has a nice cooling effect when moving and also manages to absorb enough sweat to mostly keep it out of my eyes/face. If it's cold, I don't wet it.

Also, thanks to the poster above, I ordered a TLD A1 MIPS from evo for 59.95. My existing helmet is 5 years old, so it's time.


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

Never mind, (saw that the guy updated his post and redacted his opinion of riding a MIPS helmet with a hardtail.)


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Bell Super works well for me. Comfy, Good ventilation and protection... I like mine.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

bdee said:


> Never mind, (saw that the guy updated his post and redacted his opinion of riding a MIPS helmet with a hardtail.)


If you are talking about me, I didn't redact anything. I still use my MIPs A2 with my hardtail. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Phillbo said:


> Bell Super works well for me. Comfy, Good ventilation and protection... I like mine.


I have a non-MIPs Super 2R as well. After I get my DRT5 I will post a very quick comparison between those 2 helmets and the MIPs A2.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

DucatiRider said:


> No mention of the POC Tectal in this discussion so far?
> 
> Coming from years of time in motorcycle full face helmets I am keen to the value of a secure, safe and also comfortable fitting lid adds to a ride. The most comfortable helmet I've tried was my Giro Chronicle MIPS (I'm a long oval). Boring helmet though and my attention was drawn to the TLD colorways. They don't fit as comfortably in the REI bike department as the Chronicle but I'm hoping they break in after a few miles. At the same time the POC was super comfortable just like the Giro, but I can't find any real world discussions about how it does long term (my search skillz stank).
> 
> Anyone have any long-term experience with the POC Tectal non-MIPS?


Just destroyed a POC Tectal Race 2017 in a crash that broke my collarbone, bent a few ribs and got me bruised a lot of places. Not that the helmet broke or anything like that, just got some dents and thus will no longer be used. Protected my head first class (still a genius - ☺) so I say it did the job it was supposed to. It was a POC Tectal Race XXL (have a round head so the L is too narrow over the temples though my head is only 58.5mm). Next helmet I will try (when I am ready to ride again) will be a IXS Trail RS EVO as it has a wide model they call XL (some countries call it LXL and I have also seen it as XLW) which is wider than the M/L though both will fit a head with 58 - 62 cm (22 5/6 - 24 2/5 inch). Do not know if it will be as good protecting as the Tectal Race was and honestly hope I will not find out; hate crashing.

IXS Trail RS EVO : Sizes: XS = 49-54cm, SM = 54-58cm, ML = 58-62cm, XLW 58-62cm (wide) head circumference.

:eekster:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I received my Oakley DRT5 yesterday. In typical fashion, Oakley beat its 10 business day delivery time handily - I got it within 36 hours of placing the order, and it came from the other side of Canada. Well done Oakley. This happens every time with them. Free shipping too. Very impressive.

The helmet is a thing of beauty. Easily the nicest helmet I have owned.

I used it on my commute home yesterday. Unfortunately, the silicone sweat gutter did not work particularly well. It was warm, I was tired and I have a sustained steep climb (15 minutes) that I have to stand on my fixed gear and hit it as hard as I can bottom to top, in order to not fall behind on cadence. Unfortunately my sweat rolled onto my glasses. Maybe it was user error. Others have reported that the sweat gutter works as advertised. I will fiddle with it today and see if I can get it to work better.

I felt the tightness in the back that others have complained about, as a result of the Boa retaining mechanism. My commute is 40 minutes. It was not enough to cause concern but time will tell once I get it on an extended mountain ride.

Venting and weight were as good as my A2 (also criticized by some DRT5 users).

Finally, some people have reported that the helmet felt detached from their head and floated above it like a bobble head. These people have likely not tried other MIPS helmets. It's no worse than my A2. It seems most of these detractors only tried the DRT5 on at an Oakley store, and lots of them went on to say pretty hateful things about Oakley in general in their comments.

As mentioned, fit and finish on this helmet is impeccable.

Right now, I am excited. I need to get it out on a legit blaster in the mountains on my hardtail though. I will do that soon and will report back.

For now, I am thinking that this helmet may be the best helmet I have owned to date. That includes my current batch, which includes the MIPS A2 and my non-MIPs Super 2R.

I will report back soon. And don't worry - if the DRT5 deserves to be criticized, it will be. There is no post purchase rationalization going on with me. If I don't like it, I will say so and move on.

All that said, super stoked about this helmet.

PS - the "eyewear landing zone" works beautifully. I will be using this to safely hold my glasses on extended ascents. Almost all of my mountain rides are up, up, up, then down, down, down. So this feature will work very well for me.

PPS - the 4 MIPs anchors do not create any hot spots for me.

PPPS - over the past 25+ years, I have destroyed about 5 helmets from crashes. I am willing to put up with the bullshit involved with the MIPs to ensure maximum head protection, but am thinking that some MIPs helmets are better than others at minimizing the air hockey puck feeling, floating above the head sensation. As I said, I will report back on the DRT5 after an extended mountain blast on my hardtail. I will be sure to put it through its paces.

































Final comment (for now) - this helmet works seamlessly with a Sweat Buster, if that's your jam. In addition to the medical grade silicone sweat gutter, it also comes with a more traditional x-static front forehead pad.


----------



## MrSocko (Oct 22, 2005)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have grown to hate the MIPS on my A2. In the chunk at speed my helmet has WAY too much movement. Not a fan at all.


I agree on this. I still use my A1 more than my new A2. That movement is distracting to say the least.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I can't use a MIPS helmet. All the ones I've tried on were just not comfortable for the fact that even when tightened up, they still "floated" around and that is super annoying.

Just got my FOX Dropframe and have a few rides with it under my belt. I love it, so far. Fits like a moto helmet, no floaty feeling, has great ventilation, and really nice padding. It comes with 2 sizes of pads to customize the fit since there's no BOA system or anything like that. The Fidlock magnetic chin strap buckle is great as well.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got an Oakley drt5, won in a raffle at a trail day so I guess instant trail karma haha.

The good; 
-fits me well
-looks really good IMO
-visor has a lot of range to adjust up and down
-the glasses holder thing is awesome

The bad;

-I'm not a fan of the sweat gutter thing, it works as advertised and moves the sweat to the sides of your head but I find it a little weird when you suddenly have a bunch of sweat pouring over by your ear (it sometimes kinda 'builds up' and comes flowing over all at once) and I find the rubber bit uncomfortable on my forehead. I'll just swap it out for the normal piece.

-It's expensive.

I'm not sure how I feel about the wiggly mips feeling, I know what people are talking about but I don't notice it while riding.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

kevin267 said:


> I just got an Oakley drt5, won in a raffle at a trail day so I guess instant trail karma haha.
> 
> The good;
> -fits me well
> ...


No idea why the sweat gutter thing isn't working for me. That said, I have been torquing like a crazed fool on my rides home from work, sweating like a mofo. So much so that tonight I snapped 4 chain ring bolts and twisted my chain ring. Maybe the level of my sweating is beyond the sweat gutter's design limits. Not sure. But yeah - I get sweat ultimately rolling straight down the lenses of my glasses.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> No idea why the sweat gutter thing isn't working for me. That said, I have been torquing like a crazed fool on my rides home from work, sweating like a mofo. So much so that tonight I snapped 4 chain ring bolts and twisted my chain ring. Maybe the level of my sweating is beyond the sweat gutter's design limits. Not sure. But yeah - I get sweat ultimately rolling straight down the lenses of my glasses.
> 
> View attachment 1280749


That could be the difference, I'm not normally a big sweater and I have been riding in fairly cold weather with it, maybe it gets over run when there's a lot of sweat happening


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm currently in the market for a new helmet...well not really since I'm off the bike for a couple of months due to a shoulder injury I sustained in a crash last week

I've always liked Giro helmets and had several over the years and I currently have a Montaro mips, but can't stand it. With Giro helmets in the past, I always was a medium, with current Giro sizing I'm a large. No way a medium will fit. The Montaro, while a nice helmet, looks like a huge bubble on my head and I can't stand the way it looks. I know protection and fit are the best attributes of a helmet, but you got like how it feels also I was using my older Fox Flux lately and that is the helmet that I had on when I crashed and destroyed it. I like how the Fox fit, kinda how older Giro helmets used to fit me.

I was at a shop that carried several brands including Giro, Troy Lee, Bell, Kali, POC and one Oakley road helmet.
The POC Tectal Race Spin I tried, M/L, fit excellent, better than the rest, is the front runner so far, the Bell Sixer also fit good. I would like to try the Oakley before I decide, but the POC was head and shoulders( no pun intended) above the rest as far as quality construction is concerned


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

That new Oakley is far and away one of the physically nicest helmets I've handled and tried on. I so wanted to love it. And I did. Until I tried it on. The most distracting bobble-head MIPS I ever felt. For me, it was crazy, but I think I have a low tolerance for helmet movement.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Blatant said:


> That new Oakley is far and away one of the physically nicest helmets I've handled and tried on. I so wanted to love it. And I did. Until I tried it on. The most distracting bobble-head MIPS I ever felt. For me, it was crazy, but I think I have a low tolerance for helmet movement.


I agree. Physically, it's a beautiful product. Anyone who says otherwise, I gotta whether they are an Oakley hater, for whatever reason.

As for your letdown, the Oakley is rock solid compared to my A2. That said, I appreciate that you are in a large camp of people with the same view on that.

The Oakley is turning out to be the best helmet I have ever owned. And holy crap does it reek of quality and exceptional fit and finish.

I have some big time riding lined up for this weekend. I will report back after that. I am so hoping I like it as much in the mountains as I do on my daily commute (which involves a nice section of rolling, techy dirt). I am stoked on it right now but time will tell. I will turn quickly on it if it turns out to be a steaming pile of **** on the dirt.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy to report back that the DRT5 kicks serious ass. Sweat gutter worked like a damn today. Zero bobble head. ZERO. 

I am heading out for another good blast tomorrow. So far, this helmet is easily my go-to over my A2 and my Super 2R. By a long shot. 

Super happy with it.

EDIT: was on my bike 5 hours today. The Oakley DRT5 is the best helmet I have owned. Period. Unless my mind changes dramatically, my A2 is now going to be my dedicated commute helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok. Time to eat some humble pie. 

I want to correct a few things I said above. 

I am changing my views for the better with the A2 since having removed the Sweat Buster and replacing the original padding. No more bobble head. And my sunglasses fit perfectly in the front vents for climbing so the landing zone or whatever it’s called with the DRT5 is really not an advantage. In fact, being able to take off my glasses and put them back on on the fly, favours the A2. I wear the A2 with any of a number of Halo products I have and life is good. 

I still love the DRT5 too. 

Both helmets are functioning great. I am happy grabbing either for any kind of riding. 

Apologies for making comments about the A2 based on what amounts to user error on my part. 

In the end, both are fine helmets. The best I have owned. Go with whatever fits and feels better on your head.

I intend to post further comments as I continue to rack up ride time with each.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the hang of glasses off/on on the fly with the DRT5 clip things after a bit.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

fredcook said:


> Identifying the "best" helmet for any individual is tough because _it has to fit_. I tried the Crossride a while back. As in, tried on in a shop. Liked the look, quality, etc., but didn't fit me worth a flip. Nothing wrong about the helmet, just not for my head. Always liked the look of some models from 6D and Smith, but current models just don't fit right either. The best fitting helmet for me right now, is Troy Lee's A1 MIPS. Probably the best fitting (for me) I've had to date. In fact, it's comfortable enough that if it looks like they'll change or drop that model, I'll buy a spare or two to hold me over until the next _best fitting_ helmet comes along.
> 
> As for being "too hot"... I ride in Texas. When it's 100+, I honestly can't tell the difference between one design over the next for cooling. They're all hot...


Best helmet fit and protect.
Protect: many quality helmets are OK.
Fit: so far only the much too large helmets as most helmets are narrow and do not fit a round Viking head.
With 58cm circumference I needed a POC Tectal Race size XXL in order for it not to give pressure on my temples. It did protect well so recommended for protecting the skull but the foam is way too hard to help even a little bit against concussion.

Just crashed and broke collarbone and bent some ribs I need a new helmet and wonder where to find one wide enough (18 cm wide will so) without it being too large as looking like Darth Vader is pretty stupid.

Somebody knows of a helmet like that I appreciate to hear about it. Data: 57 - 59 cm circumference and 18 cm wide over temples.
Not needed before I am able to go biking again which will not be the first few weeks.

Bought a 6D ATB-1t EVO size XL and this feels like much better protecting the brain against being thrown around inside the skull with soft rubber minimising the abrupt blow to the brain. Some companies are changing the idea that only keeping the skull in one piece is enough, brain damage is something the standard for helmet making in EU, US and other places are not even considering.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

IPA Rider said:


> Agreeing that fit is key...when on $#%&! Earth are companies going actually *provide clear info. on their helmet SHAPES*.
> 
> We know some heads (and helmets) are more round, some more oval, etc., but they never tell you what sort of head each helmet is designed to fit. And we know they know, they just aren't saying...


*****
5 stars. 
Stupid helmet companies want us to buy helmets that do not fit so they can sell more.
They know but why tell if they make more that way?


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone have any long-term experience with the POC Tectal non-MIPS?[/QUOTE said:


> see #4
> 
> great helm, but narrow. not for round head


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I agree. Physically, it's a beautiful product. Anyone who says otherwise, I gotta whether they are an Oakley hater, for whatever reason.
> 
> As for your letdown, the Oakley is rock solid compared to my A2. That said, I appreciate that you are in a large camp of people with the same view on that.
> 
> ...


Oakley glasses were good. Not so much the new.
Oakley hater: Yes. Bought photochromic Radarlock XL and after a year lenses lost a layer of whatever was on the polycarbonate and were not very transparent (no scratches) and the stupid company is not making a replacement lens.
OK.
The helmet look nice and if not too narrow I might buy one. After all I have old Oakley Radar XL glasses that are still like new so even if the new lenses are crab and customer service non existing a helmet is something else. How wide is the helmet inside over temples? I need 18cm (head circumference 58cm).
Like the look of the helmet.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Regarding Kali Maya 2.0 versus my newer a1 mips:

now that I've been using my a1 mips exclusively for the past few months I thought I'd update my thoughts on the two helmets. I put my Kali Maya 2.0 on yesterday for the first time in a while and I couldn't believe how much smaller it felt. It definitely felt lower-profile and less mushroomy. Not sure what they look like from someone else's perspective. anyhow my initial complaints with the Kali helmets still hold true. Even though my ride was in the high 60s within a half an hour I was pushing the sweat out of my eyes. The a1 doesn't drop any sweat in my eyes even on the hottest Phoenix days. Also the retention system on the Kali still sucks. not a fan of the dual slider like I stated before however aside from those two issues I really like that helmet and it fits wonderfully. Still like the A1 as well. I think I'll mostly wear the Kali in the cooler weather. 

Something else I noticed after putting the Kali back on. The chin strap material is softer and more comfortable against the skin than on the a1. It's not a big deal it's just that the a1 has kind of a plastic/scratchy feel whereas the Kali has more cloth like feel. Anyway hardly a deal-breaker.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Knowing nothing about the armour gel that is of lower density according to tests and so on I still think that for protecting against concussions it could be better than the standard hard foam used in the other helmet. Concerning the MIPS I have nothing to say except that all it does is delay the concussion a few milliseconds as it will not dampen the abrupt stop your brain could receive in an accident. When the little yellow thing move the little it can it will stop abrupt and your brain will be tossed around in your skull just as much as without the MIPS only it will happen a few milliseconds later.

Want to see what it looks like: https://qcollar.ca/pages/science

Helmets must meet the standard that is protecting the skull, so it does not break. Not to reduce the movement of your brain inside the skull. That is stupid but it is how it is.

I had a concussion in a POC Tectal Race helmet with only 20km/h more than 2 months ago, the standard foam inside these helmets is doing nothing to reduce the movement of the brain, but I had not a scratch in my head and that is not so bad.

My headache is still there.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

6D ATB-1T EVO said:


> . Concerning the MIPS I have nothing to say except that all it does is delay the concussion a few milliseconds]
> 
> My headache is still there.


Heal up man!

Concerning MIPS it's always been my understanding it's not to reduce concussions, but rather rotational force in some type of weird ass crash where your neck gets yanked around from your head grabbing the ground or a rock.

like you said, to reduce concussion symptoms you would have to slow down the force of impact within your skull, thus reducing the sloshing of your brain inside your head.

Although today's helmets aren't perfect, they certainly do a good job of keeping you from cracking open your skull, and having a concussion on top of it.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

eatdrinkride said:


> Heal up man!


Thank you.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I will post it here since my thread is not getting much attention.

Take the bell super dh that is rated for DH riding.
If you wore it just as a half shell does it still provide more protection than any other half shell?
Or is it the same in half shell mode and is only rated for DH because of chinbar?

For example is the super dh in half shell stronger than the super air?

I am wanting a new helmet. I am curious, if you crash with a super DH, will it provide more protection for your noggin, then say a Super Air or TLD A2 because it is rated for DH.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

lardo5150 said:


> I am curious, if you crash with a super DH, will it provide more protection for your noggin, then say a Super Air or TLD A2 because it is rated for DH.


If I should buy a downhill helmet I would not look for ventilation but only for security and the most secure would in my eyes be a motorbike helmet. They are made for speed as fast as a really fast downhill biker would ever go and probably better protecting than any of the bike downhill helmets. Voss is making some dual sports helmets, but 6D and 100% are making good motorcycle helmets and one I like the look of is the 6D ATR-2 Sector Helmet which is what I would use for a downhill track.

I do not ride motorcycle any-more and when I did there were no helmets available as good as the ones we can buy today.






​


----------



## Kitty13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Please forgive me if the following has already been posted in this thread: a DH helmet will theoretically provide better protection, if nothing else, because it covers more. However, one should not buy a motocross or other motor bike helmet to use for mountain biking. Helmets are designed, in part, around crash speeds. Hence, a motorbike helmet will provide more protection at very high speeds, but its protection will not be as good at lower mountain bike speeds. I am not an engineer; this is just my lay person understanding.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kitty13 said:


> Please forgive me if the following has already been posted in this thread: a DH helmet will theoretically provide better protection, if nothing else, because it covers more. However, one should not buy a motocross or other motor bike helmet to use for mountain biking. Helmets are designed, in part, around crash speeds. Hence, a motorbike helmet will provide more protection at very high speeds, but its protection will not be as good at lower mountain bike speeds. I am not an engineer; this is just my lay person understanding.


Ya no idea how my post for turned into that.
With regards to my post, you explanation makes sense. If using the super dh as a trail helmet, it does not necessarily provide the same type of protection as the super air or tld a2 (we are talking about usage without chinbar)?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Actually my reply was to 6D ATB 1T's motorbike helmet suggestion. 

With respect to your post, lardo5150, I suspect that a DH helmet worn as half shell would provide "more" impact protection. Simply as an opinion, I think that the chin bar is such an integral part of a DH helmet. I would probably not buy a DH helmet just for the sake of the extra protection it might provide when worn as a half shell. 

I never wear any half shell helmets anymore. (a) I'm old. (b) I've seen way too many broken teeth from mtb crashes.

And some full face helmets are so well ventilated these days. Bell Super DH MIPS and TLD Stage helmets come to mind.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Kali Maya 2.0 revolt update:

As I've stated, the Kali is super comfortable (to me) but it shares time with my A1 MIPS due to the fact it pours sweat down my eyes. I've been using it quite a bit lately as the temps are nice here in PHX so sweat is not as much of an issue. 
Anyway yesterday I noticed it fit different and was not as comfy. Not totally sure but it looks like the side pad and rear padding has all gone missing. Nothing but white patches of paper/glue/sticker looking residue. Pretty sure it had padding in the back and sides.
I do hose wash my helmets after every ride to rid them of sweat. Been doing this for 15 years to all of my helmets with never a problem, however I wonder if this contributed to the loss of pads, idk. Still it's a bummer. I reached out to Kali to see if they have replacements. In the future I be extra careful, just wish I didn't have to be.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^
Well to update my own post. I sent Kali some pictures and they said I'm not missing any padding.I don't know why I got it into my head it wasn't comfortable. Sorry Kali, all is good. In fact wore it today for 2 and 1/2 hours no complaints. I think I may have put the helmet on without first putting on my Halo, which I always always wear. So it just felt different.


----------

